# CO2 Supermarket Nano set for 100l



## Leah95 (14 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone!

I've recently set up a Aquanano 100l low-tech planted tank and have been thinking about adding CO2. I'm very new to planted tanks and I'm still trying to get my head around CO2. I've come across a CO2 Supermarket Nano system secondhand for £65. It's only a month old and I've checked the specs on the website and it says it would be suitable up to 100l. I just wanted to ask if anyone has used this system on a larger tank?

I am also planning to upgrade the light to a Twinstar 600E or S at the same time as I have been reading about the balance between light, CO2 and Fertiliser.

I've included a picture of my tank below (currently having a unit built so there is 1cm overhang and it was planted 2 days ago. Other specs are on a new post here First Aquascape!):


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jan 2021)

Nano CO2 systems are never really a good investment, even for nano tanks, they run out fast and refills cost. If your budget will stretch to it go with a fire extinguisher system








						Fire extinguisher CO2
					

DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.  I accept no responsibility for any loss, damage or injury suffered if you follow this 'manual' and something goes wrong, that's YOUR fault not mine.  Hi all :)  Before I start a BIG word re safely, these cylinders (read the other posts) are potential killers, but if...



					www.ukaps.org
				



The initial outlay may seem cost prohibitive but it'll save you money in the long run. Check out Aquarium Gardens for a decent reg and CO2 equipment.





						Aquarium CO2 Systems & Equipment for Aquatic Plants & Aquascaping
					

Aquarium Gardens stock a range of CO2 equipment for use in planted aquariums. CO2 is vital in the success of your planted aquarium. We stock everything you need for a cost effective CO2 system.




					www.aquariumgardens.co.uk
				



And check out this thread to find an extinguisher supplier near you.





						CO2 Refills...
					

... Check this post by Egmel: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4612 :)



					www.ukaps.org
				



As for lights I'd go with the Twinstar S series the colour rendition is much better. Although the light you already have should be fine


----------



## Leah95 (14 Jan 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nano CO2 systems are never really a good investment, even for nano tanks. If your budget will stretch to it go with a fire extinguisher system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tim, 

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply! 

Upon your advice, I'll definitely give the nano setup a miss, I could barely find any other information on them so you've helped me out hugely. I've seen a lot of people talk about using fire extinguisher CO2 system so I'll also have a read through those links you've suggested. As for the light, I haven't properly looked at the Twinstar S, however, I have just come across a forum where people discussed the differences as it appears it's definitely worth the price! 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Paul Kettless (16 Jan 2021)

I have just been in the same position as you in upgrading my light, and the Twinstar S was in the running, it seems to come highly recommended and liked by many hobbiest. It seems the S is better for the red plants.  I think the extra money spent on the S over the E is money well spent, and with a controller the light could then be used for low and high tech scapes as you choose.


----------

